# Dog Floppy Ear



## DoYa (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,
My dog is about 9 months old, he is a Husky and a Lab crossbreed. He has one pointy ear and one floppy ear.
I've tried taping his ears and gave him Calcium pills but it didn't work.
Is there anything else that i can do to get the other ear stand up??


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Considering he's half Lab, probably that ear will always be floppy. I don't think there's anything that could make a Lab ear stand up. I love it when dogs have one up ear and one down ear--it's so cute!


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

That sounds adorable - can you post a pic?!


----------



## DoYa (Mar 4, 2010)

this is about 3 or 4 months ago
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...570222768979_1037776184_1591644_4033130_n.jpg


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

There may not be much you can do. Many dogs have one up and one down. The pup is adorable, btw. I LOVE the asymmetrical ears and eyes!


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

DoYa said:


> this is about 3 or 4 months ago
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...570222768979_1037776184_1591644_4033130_n.jpg


ZOMG, I just fell in love! <3 Love the ears and the diffenent colored eyeballs. *swoon*

I'd just wait it out to see if the other ear comes down eventually. Even if it doesn't, it's a super cute and unique look. 

What's his name?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I WISH i had a dog with one pointy ear and one floppy! Best of both worlds! How long did you trying taping for and how old is the pup? If he is teething still, the ear could go up on its own, if he's past the teething stage, I'd say it's unlikely that it will go up on its own.


----------



## padillac (Jan 29, 2009)

You might be stuck with a ridiculously adorable dog forever. Best of luck to you.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I think your pup is really cute just the way he is! Sydney's ears were the same way for a while when she was growing. First they were both entirely floppy. Then they both stood straight up and she looked so funny because her ears are pretty big to stick up all the way. Then one ear came down and the other stayed totally erect. At 3 years old now they're both sort of slouchy to the sides, but not really floppy. When she's alert one of them sticks up straight and the other one doesn't move at all -- makes her look very inquisitive. :wink: Moral of the story: you never know how his ears will look as a mature dog. They might just even up.


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome to the club of adorable dogs.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Too cute. The different ears match the different eyes.


----------



## Moxie (Sep 9, 2010)

DoYa said:


> this is about 3 or 4 months ago
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...570222768979_1037776184_1591644_4033130_n.jpg


Cutest. Dog. Ever. Well, one of them, anyway - I think he looks perfect just the way he is!


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

My Puck was like that. He's a little over a year now and has one up ear and one half floppy ear.










Although both his ears go up when he's excited and they can both be floppy when he's sleepy or not feeling well.


----------



## DoYa (Mar 4, 2010)

^__^ wow thanks guys for the support
i was really insecure about it. and now that i think about it...i wish his ears will stay the same


----------



## Simple_me_Kim (Oct 17, 2010)

Aw that is too cute! He looks like two dogs put together!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Aw so cute.

I miss Buffy's floppy ears. They went from being folded, to various stages of being up or down until about 6.5 months when they stood up and are rarely folded at all now (8.5 months). Very rarely she will let one flop when she's tired.


----------

